# Design Logic cargo bike frames?



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with these? Design Logic motorbicycles LLC Home

I'd never heard of them before seeing one on ebay: Design Logic "Da-Bomb" cargo motor bicycle frame.

I've no real interest in a motorized bicycle (YMMV) but it looked like an interesting frame. Kinda like a Kona Ute but it fits 26" Hookworms. Not Xtracycle compatible, but the new Freeloader bags seem to fit lots of frames, and maybe by turning the two forward hooks inboard, you could put a Snapdeck on top.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Looks to be a nice setup. Might be worth a try to see how it actually does in a real world test.


----------



## kdc1956 (Feb 5, 2010)

I like the white one.But would not add the engine to it.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

kdc1956 said:


> I like the white one.But would not add the engine to it.


I would think that putting a GAS engine on a bicycle kind of defeats part of the purpose of riding. Being that you want to try and have a renewable source of power on board. Like an electric motor. I would not put a gas motor on a bicycle for a couple of reasons. Renewable is the first. The second would be that once you put a gas engine on it you cannot, in most places, ride it on any sidewalks like you can with an electric.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

I like the frames but not the engines. The track end dropouts are cool. Glad to see more people messing with cargo bikes.


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

BeastRider said:


> I would think that putting a GAS engine on a bicycle kind of defeats part of the purpose of riding. Being that you want to try and have a renewable source of power on board. Like an electric motor. I would not put a gas motor on a bicycle for a couple of reasons. Renewable is the first. The second would be that once you put a gas engine on it you cannot, in most places, ride it on any sidewalks like you can with an electric.


Good point. I'm sure the frame could be easily adapted (not by me, but by one of you guys with skills) to the Stokemonkey crank assist motor, or just use the same space for the batteries for a hub mount.

Track ends w/ derailleur hanger make it a very versatile setup.


----------



## mikva (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice to see other LT bikes poping up. The frames look good, but why not extend the frame all the way back so that it covers the rear wheel? - It wouldn't make the bike any longer but would give more support to long and/or big loads.


----------



## Fresno (Jul 11, 2011)

BeastRider said:


> I would think that putting a GAS engine on a bicycle kind of defeats part of the purpose of riding. Being that you want to try and have a renewable source of power on board. Like an electric motor. I would not put a gas motor on a bicycle for a couple of reasons. Renewable is the first. The second would be that once you put a gas engine on it you cannot, in most places, ride it on any sidewalks like you can with an electric.


I like it. Legal as a moped on bike paths. Range and speed work for me.:thumbsup:


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Fresno said:


> I like it. Legal as a moped on bike paths. Range and speed work for me.:thumbsup:


There are a lot of cities that do not allow any gas powered vehicle on bike paths/trails. One would have to check with the local laws. Something like this would pose a problem for me as I move every few years. I would hate to have something that I was unable to use someplace.

But then with all of the advances in electric it's often a lot cheaper to go that route. And, all you have to do for power is plug it in.


----------



## Lone Desert Walker (Sep 15, 2011)

*Real live "Stoke Monkey"*

What if there was a service that provided a person to pedal your bike for you. You own the tandem bike (with cargo capabilities) but every morning you go outside and there is an obedient person sitting on your porch waiting to pedal your bike. The person has to be totaly silent too so it removes the humaness of the person and makes them more like a machine. Also, you get to yell at them and they just have to take it.:skep: I like this better than gas or electric options. Electric is cool I just Like the pureness of pedaling.


----------



## BeastRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> What if there was a service that provided a person to pedal your bike for you. You own the tandem bike (with cargo capabilities) but every morning you go outside and there is an obedient person sitting on your porch waiting to pedal your bike. The person has to be totaly silent too so it removes the humaness of the person and makes them more like a machine. Also, you get to yell at them and they just have to take it.:skep: I like this better than gas or electric options. Electric is cool I just Like the pureness of pedaling.


I prefer to pedal myself. The Transport comes in two versions. Electric and Pedal. I opted for the pedal version as I wasn't really thrilled with the electric one. I prefer to stay in shape that way and felt that I would become too dependent on the motor when going up hills.....


----------



## slimhazy (Oct 13, 2009)

Lone Desert Walker said:


> What if there was a service that provided a person to pedal your bike for you. You own the tandem bike (with cargo capabilities) but every morning you go outside and there is an obedient person sitting on your porch waiting to pedal your bike. The person has to be totaly silent too so it removes the humaness of the person and makes them more like a machine. Also, you get to yell at them and they just have to take it.:skep: I like this better than gas or electric options. Electric is cool I just Like the pureness of pedaling.


The economy's in the tanks, there might be a market for that! Put an add on CL and see who answers!


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Not if you want a good battery*



BeastRider said:


> But then with all of the advances in electric it's often a lot cheaper to go that route. And, all you have to do for power is plug it in.


As an example a Bionx battery will set you back $500 minimum for a replacement battery pack. Other batteries are a bit less for a good lithium pack but still many hundreds of dollars and then more $ for a good charger. I think the small gas motor is completely legit for a commuter bike on roads as you'd probably still get better MPG and output less CO2 than most motorcycles or a Prius. I definitely would not ride one on human powered only trails though.


----------



## MABman (Oct 5, 2008)

I have had a 49cc 4 stroke gas powered cargo bike for 4 years now. It rocks. It is like riding a tandem with a very fit stoker that never gets tired.

The big trick with any motorized bike is keeping human pedaling and motor power autonomous. That way you can use the gearing to be able to pedal on top of the motor which aids in efficiency and gets you as much of a workout as you want. A properly set up bike can ride on bike paths without the motor no problem. But when you want to rip get in the street and take a lane.

The big thing with gas is that it has a way higher potential for cheap energy storage than electric. It all depends on how far your average trip needs are though. I have used my bike for 30 mile one way commutes in hilly terrain and back again on less than a half a gallon of gas. I have an electric setup that will do this also but about 10 mph slower and takes a few hours of charging to do the return trip. The gas bike was a couple hundred cheaper than the electric to set up.

Here are a couple of other versions and a vid of mine. Keep in mind that this type of thing is not for everyone and I fully realize that and am not trying to indoctrinate any of you. But it works for me and a few others that have taken the time to actually figure out how it can work for their needs.

















Mall MABness 12:05:08 The Beginning - YouTube


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

Design Logic Bikes race series on May 26 2012 at Sandy Hook Speedway in Street Md. 
3050 Sandy hook Road. Street MD 21154

Gate opens 8 am reg at 830 a full face DOT helmet, elbow pads, knee pads, gloves long sleeve shirts and long pants required.

Who's in ??


----------

